# Advice on moving to Barcelona



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Some random questions advise

I am currently on the move with my family, hubby and 2 boys to move to Castelldefels and in the process of deciding what furniture/belongings to bring with me and purchase to bring before I come.

Bedding, should I bring sheet, light weight duvets - or just but when I arrive (we have an Ikea near us)

TV, we currently have a smart TV at home and use apps such as Amazon prime, should we bring this ? kids and hubby will need UK films and programmes ?

Is there anything else worth packing that is particularly expensive, I understand toiletries such as shampoo, deodorant, suntan lotion ?

My company give me 14cbm to ship over so want to make the most of this ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

if you are moving into an unfurnished house and you aren't concerned about the costs of moving, I would bring as much as you can that you think you will use. I don't think anything is extra cheap or expensive either here or there so you may as well. 

Winters are milder here but you will still need quilts and jumpers. As you say there are Ikeas here, two in Barcelona and another in Sabadell, so handy enough if you need them, plus lots of other smaller chains and independent shops. 

The TV can be used here, all your electrical goods will be okay, just make sure you bring plenty of adapters for the plugs. You will need a VPN to access UK TV and a decent internet connection. I don't know if Castelldefels has cable installed, if not you should find a WiMAX company that'll do it. Let me know if you need help and I'll speak with our supplier. We're a bit further south (in Penedès) but our guy might know somebody that can do it. But make sure cable isn't possible first as that would surely be your best bet.


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you very much, appreciated, 
I may be in contact when I arrive

Chantelle


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bed linen (duvets, sheets, pillows etc) tend to be a different size here in Spain so if you brings duvets and pillows make sure to bring lots of duvet covers and pillow cases as the ones you buy most places here will not fit.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Also, if you bring electrical goods with UK plugs to use with adapters, bring some 13 amp plug fuses. They are difficult to get here and if the fuse in the plug blows you will need them. There are lots of surges in electricity here in Spain and I find a lot of my UK plugs blow their fuses.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I sold a lot of furniture and my smart TV but you won't get much for your goods on Ebay so if you can bring it and have a need for it, do so. 2nd hand prices are much higher in Spain which is going to take a while to get used to (some people seem to think they can sell things for the same price they bought them!). Only thing I would advice against is bringing a UK car. Best to sell it there and buy a Spanish one from a dealer here (the private 2nd hand car market here is a minefield, don't even go there!). 

Lastly, welcome to Castelldefels! You are going to love it as the place is really picking up in the last year or so (Burger King and KFC are just about to open, and with drive through's! Well...your boys will appreciate it  ) . The seafront towards the harbour is under major renovation (the beach where they shot the fat guy walking with the Southern Comfort) so that will make a huge difference to that end of the seafront when that is completed next year. 

Anything I can help with let me know.


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you very much 

My husband will be very happy with the KFC !
We visited Castelldefels early in June and loved it, hence why we chose the location, Can Bou and near to the BSB school.
TV will be packed with as much else I can
Lots of good advice particularly to bedding etc.

Next step is to try and find some Spanish lessons for both me and my husband !


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Can Bou is central for everything so good choice!

Have a good read of this forum as it's jam packed full of useful info. In the last week there were posts regarding learning Spanish (and don't forget Catalan) and these links were posted:

Learn Spanish for Free! Free Spanish Lessons, Interactive Spanish Games, Practice on Facebook

SpanishDict | English to Spanish Translation, Dictionary, Translator (there's a link to Fluencia)

Parla.cat

The FAQ's should be your first port of call to make sure you get all the legal stuff done.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

If you need any help with anything locally, PM me, happy to help.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought the Fluencia site was free but just seen it is a free trial. Might be better off with the BBC:

BBC - Learn Spanish with free online lessons


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chantelle505 said:


> Some random questions advise
> 
> I am currently on the move with my family, hubby and 2 boys to move to Castelldefels and in the process of deciding what furniture/belongings to bring with me and purchase to bring before I come.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
Did you make the move to Castelldefels? I'll be relocating there in June with my Husband and, just turned, 16 year old son. He will be starting at BSB in September to do his IB. How are you finding living there? Have you all found it easy to settle?
Thanks for any info you can give!


----------

